# Looking For DIY Livery Radstock Area of Somerset



## cowgirl16 (4 September 2018)

DIY Livery wanted - with occasional assistance if possible - in the Radstock area of Somerset. I have 1 very sociable and well behaved barefoot gelding. He likes company so shared grazing would be good. We no longer compete but still enjoy a good workout - so an arena would be good too - and 24/7 all year turnout with the use of a stable would be the icing on the cake! TIA.


----------



## cowgirl16 (26 September 2018)

Still looking!


----------



## Jasper151 (15 October 2018)

There are loads!  The best idea is to ask on the local facebook horse pages, as many don't have websites or any online presence.


----------



## cowgirl16 (15 October 2018)

Tried that! I'm on several pages - no luck yet - seems there's very few places that allow horses to live out all year - just have to wait I guess.


----------



## Jasper151 (15 October 2018)

I think Gallant Hill Farm in Foxcote do 24/7 turnout, I'm not 100% sure though.  There are a few different ones in Wellow, will try and find the names of them for you.  Luckington equestrian near Coleford/Kilmerdon are a part livery with good turnout options and reasonably priced.


----------



## cowgirl16 (15 October 2018)

Thanks for that Jasper - think I've just about tried everyone - but you may know someone I don't! I will try Jackie at Gallant Hill Farm - though she's usually full with a waiting list! I'm in conversation with Martika at Luckington Equestrian at the moment - though she doesn't have all year live out. Any more info greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jasper151 (15 October 2018)

There has been a couple advertising in wellow recently, Iâ€™ll see if I can find their adverts.


----------



## Jasper151 (31 October 2018)

Just in case you are still looking, these have advertised recently;
Lauren Curtis in Clutton, I don't think it is 24/7 winter turnout though
Jenny Taylor in Wellow - DIY with own paddock or just paddock (I think) advertised.


----------



## cowgirl16 (1 November 2018)

Thanks Jasper 151.


----------

